# Logitech WebCam (M/N: V-UM14)



## jasonb2 (Dec 26, 2009)

(Sorry if it's in the wrong section)

A couple of days ago, I wanted to do a video recording. However when I use Scanner and Camera Wizard, it wasen't able to detect my Logitech 
WebCam (M/N: V-UM14, P/N: 861092-0020, S/N: LZA51003451). 

Error Message:
"The computer cannot detect the scanner or camera. 
Please make sure the device is turned on and is properly connected to the computer. If the computer still cannot detect the device, open Control Panel, click Scanners and Cameras, and then click add device." 

I've downloaded the necessary drives and even attempt to redownload it.
The webcam worked a couple of months ago and it dosen't seem to be broken. It looks similar to this picture [ http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/480/3378&hub=1&cl=us,en], but the M/N is somewhat different.

My setupapi.log is at [ http://www.megaupload.com/?d=AN0ER5CF ] because of the large text size.
I'm using Gateway 831GM Media Center PC (S/NO: GAB5561009428) and Window Xp. 
In addition, on Device Manager, there isn't any disable, non-functioning, or error icons. 



jasonb2 said:


> *Components list for Gateway 831GM Media Center PC: *
> *DVD Drives or Decoder Cards*
> 101199 - Lite-On 16X/48X DVD-ROM Drive
> 101201 - 16X DVD-ROM Drive
> ...


Thank you and may you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

See if this helps? Those QucikCams can be tricky to fix.
http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/886191-quickcam-not-working-properly-skype.html


----------



## jasonb2 (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the reply, however it dosen't suit this issue.
I have tried redownloading and fulfilling many of the expectations, but nothing seems to quite work.


----------



## Freemorrison (Nov 29, 2009)

Did you try uninstalling it 1st- then reboot?
Do a disk clean up- then reinstall form the web site- not the disk.


----------

